

Toronto HN Meetup - Let's pick a date - 3pt14159

After the recent HN article on which countries we all come from, it came out that there is a definite need for Toronto hackers to meet up to masterfully plan the destruction and downfall of "social media" gurus.<p>Just kidding, lets get together and talk about hacking, startups, and other geekery. My favourite place for this type of thing is Sin and Redemption, a fantastic pub with amazing beer selection and moderate prices, but I'm sure there are plenty of places around.<p>http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Am3Hh0VwEoxOdGRWNnM0cUZPNzZfdGtsNnQyd2x0VlE&#38;hl=en is a spreadsheet we can get organized around.
======
yurisagalov
I'm in, but why aren't we using Doodle or something better suited for this
type of thing? ;)

+1 for Sin and Redemption though, I'm there way too often as is, it is a great
pub with a fantastic atmosphere

edit: I don't want to hijack this, but I've created a doodle link at:
<http://www.doodle.com/499x2y852b43inay>

if anyone is interested in filling it out (same dates as OP)... it may be
easier than straight up google spreadsheeting it. I didn't create one for bar
location, but it looks like most people either wanted the Rhino or Sin &
Redemption, so we can probably choose later?

------
wmoxam
I'm in.

The Rhino is a popular hacker meetup place. Both Ajax pubnight
(<http://www.ajaxcamp.org/ajax-pub-nite/>) and Rails pubnight
(<http://unspace.ca/innovation/pubnite>) are held there. Many of the attendees
of those events frequent hacker news, maybe a combined night might be a good
idea? (neither event is entirely focused on Ajax or Rails, more about tech,
startups and such)

~~~
cunard-n
Well, maybe we could do it at the Rhino on one of these nights, then?

------
mburney
I'm from Ottawa but I'm definitely in. Any other Ottawans want to car pool?

~~~
ConceptDog
Ottawa-ian here too. I'd be interested on pooling up. =D

~~~
mburney
ConceptDog let's get in touch! My email address is on my profile.

------
paulbaumgart
Google Moderator works well for this sort of vote. We use it for the San Diego
HN Meetup group frequently.

------
wrjk
I'm from MTL but I'm in T. at least twice a month. Anyone else from La Belle
Province interested in going?

------
stan_rogers
Count me among you as well. My task, as I understand it from the perspective
of someone who wore out his liquor license years ago, will be to distill the
later and, um, less well-thought-out ramblings into an uber-idea to steal and
run with.

------
idm
I am totally interested.

Edit: I'm not sure how well the "vote for a day you're available" thing is
working. When I checked on the spreadsheet, there were 4 names but 7 votes for
April 29. That made me suspicious.

------
acangiano
Clickable link:
[http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Am3Hh0VwEoxOdGRWNnM0...](http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Am3Hh0VwEoxOdGRWNnM0cUZPNzZfdGtsNnQyd2x0VlE&hl=en)

~~~
3pt14159
Follow TorontoHN for all updates on the night :D

------
mhashim
I'm in...but when is the cut off time to finalize the date and location?

------
faramarz
I'm in. Great opportunity to network with like-minded people

------
cunard-n
If all else fails, we can get pie-eyed!

------
Maven911
i would like to..i am from a small town near laval though (7 hour drive)

------
jayair
@thecadmus will be there.

------
libin
I am in.

------
BenjaminCoe
I'm there.

